# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Kitchen knives

## turner nz

Hey guys I'm in the market for some kitchen knives anyone got any recommendations?

----------


## kiwijames

German.
Dick (the brand, not the cock) are nice. 
Henckels,  Wusthoff, Global.

----------


## kokako

I use Global, but check out RAN......very nice....

----------


## Shelley

I use the wusthoff trident "classic" series good knives that are found in many restaurants and homes kitchens, my brother in law, who trained as a chef, prefers the global brand.

----------


## Maca49

I've got a set of Global, 4 fingers left :O O:

----------


## Marty Henry

Sanelli professional friend user to tutor at ati catering school. Student proof, dishwasher safe and keep a bloody good edge. Had ours 20 years now, blades a little skinnier now though.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Ive had all sorts.. some mentioned here.. Wushtoff and global. Global be my pick of the mid priced stuff..
A Jap blade be your best bet though.. Ive got a lovely Shun thats my personally favorite. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

P.s never put your knives in the dish washer

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Victorianox. 
I've used them in every kitchen i've ever worked in and i'll swear by them till the day i die. They hold an edge like nobodies business and they're durable.

----------


## Hades

With you on that.  Still have my set from the catering days.  Bloody awesome.

Global are neat also-dislike the heels though.  Always caught my finger for some reason.

----------


## timattalon

That would depend on budget and how they feel in your hands. 

We used to sell a variety back in the 90s and there were some good brands about. Some are now harder to get others easier.

The top of the line ones that we sold commercally to chefs were

Trident, Heinkel, Sabatier (there is three Sabatier, each with a different initial) and Solingen

If the Chef "domestic ranges (IE nearly as good but better value for money)
Icel          (Portuguese) Have not seen them for years but I believe they're still about. They were not popular with chefs because they used a wooden full tang handle rather than synthetic. 
Hackman    (Finland)
Mundial chef    (They make about 6 different ranges of knives,  but their premium are copies of Trident and are very good and about 1/3 the price of trident)
Tramontina        also make a chef range as well as cheaper ones. Their Top end is not as good as the German offerings, but very good in a kitchen. On par with the better of the Mundial range.

----------


## Sideshow

> P.s never put your knives in the dish washer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Why is that exactly?

----------


## kiwijames

> Why is that exactly?


Dishwasher powder is caustic as hell. It will eat your well honed edges off faster than you missus cutting dog roll on river stones. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> Why is that exactly?


Ruins the edge. And for carbon steel blades it can do some damage.

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks thought it was an old wife's tail.

----------


## Angus_A

> With you on that.  Still have my set from the catering days.  Bloody awesome.
> 
> Global are neat also-dislike the heels though.  Always caught my finger for some reason.


Yeah i never liked the global handles at all.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

My Arsenal.

I strongly recommend checking these
 http://shun.kaiusaltd.com/knives 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> With you on that.  Still have my set from the catering days.  Bloody awesome.
> 
> Global are neat also-dislike the heels though.  Always caught my finger for some reason.


Yep you need to modify that it's an arse design

----------


## Moutere

We've got a full Shun set.
I find being mindful of the pretty wooden handles a pain in the arse when cleaning them.
I'd go Victrinox if I started from scratch again.

----------


## Ricochet

Victory. Not flash, but hardy & Kiwi.

----------


## john worthington

are they for home or work if home you could always get some made
cheers john

----------


## specweapon

Depending on your budget, from low to high price, Victory, Tramontina or Henckels.

When I bought my Henckels I was told that different steels in the dishwasher react with the heat as a catalyst will cause oxidation of the sharpened edge and blunt them, and about the powders affecting them too

----------


## zimmer

Bought a full set of Henckels on Norfolk Island many years ago. Even there they cost a premium, but they have been an excellent knife set. The Consumer Magazine did a Knife Set review a couple of years ago and didn't rate the Henckels that well though - what does the Consumer Magazine know though? Bought a Westinghouse washing machine once due to them rating it highly and it was the biggest pile of shit we have ever owned.

----------


## craigc

Go to the house of knives... Most of the above mentioned brands will be there. 

The F Dick knives can also be brought on the net quite cheap from a NZ webpage too.

----------


## rupert

I used Dick and Trident commercially. But I'm impressed by the cheap but tough Scanpan knives. You need a good steel as well. Dishwashers and knives - the handles fall off.

----------


## Raging Bull

I've got a collection of Sabatier/Muela knives (and a couple of Victorinox boners).  I'm currently getting a sabatier slicing knife finished off/handled (was a blank I purchased of ebay). 

Just rehandled this old Patco (carbon steel) cleaver.

----------


## kiwijames

> I've got a collection of Sabatier/Muela knives (and a couple of Victorinox boners).  I'm currently getting a sabatier slicing knife finished off/handled (was a blank I purchased of ebay). 
> 
> Just rehandled this old Patco (carbon steel) cleaver.


I want a decent cleaver. That's a nice one  @Raging Bull

----------


## Raging Bull

> I want a decent cleaver. That's a nice one  @Raging Bull


Before shots. Has some weight to it.

----------


## Tommy

I use my cleaver to slice tomatoes nice n thin  :Wink: 

It's an old jap one I found in an opshop for five bucks. I use it every day, give it the steel once a month, and it still just about splits atoms

----------


## The Fox

we have two Rand but boy they are hard and take some getting sharp, but very nice knives.

----------


## RV1

This is another one of those "depends" questions. Depends on what you prefer, budget, etc.  Carbon steel or stainless etc. Heavy forged or stamped.    

I have a mix from a previous career including traditional heavy forged German knives like Zwilling Henckel, Wusthof, Goldhamster, but also a range of cheaper stamped stainless steel Victorinox with black fibrox handles, and finally a really nice Japanese-made Suisin western style knife.    

Towards the end of my career Japanese knives became more popular - lighter weight and very sharp.

If I went back into a kitchen to cook professionally, I would take my stamped stainless Victorinox knives and get some nice Japanese style chef's knives.  The heavy forged steel German style knives have their place, I just prefer lighter knives.

My day-to-day knives at home are any number of stamped stainless steel Victorinox.   They're nice to use, feel good in the hand, and do the job...  My expensive knives were great in the kitchen but rarely get used at home these days.  My 2c...

----------


## andyanimal31

Global is my go to in the kitchen.
As usual keeping them sharp is the biggie!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## CBH Australia

Victorinox should be available and affordable. 
Between my bush knives and the wife's chefs knifes we have Victorinox, Mundial, F.Dick, Wusthoff and several stamped, affordable brands of  production knives. 
The Victorinox knife block set  is daily use and the others are an accumulation of an obsession. 

I haven't tried Sanelli but seen them online.

A chef mate was fond of F.Dick. 

Mundial and Swibo are good , just harder steels and a little harder to sharpen. 

There is also a Von Gruff in the kitchen, that's well used and cared for because it's a custom.

----------


## Micky Duck

@Angus  where are you bud???
anybody heard from the man as of late???

----------


## 223nut

> @Angus  where are you bud???
> anybody heard from the man as of late???


 @Angus_A was thinking the same thing when I saw his name pop up....

----------


## Angus_A

> @Angus  where are you bud???
> anybody heard from the man as of late???


I'm alive and i still swear by Victorianox  :Thumbsup: 
if you wanna go a bit higher end to impress your friends i've become a bit infatuated by the Dalstrong omega series. The 8.5 inch kiritsuke in particular is a favourite.

----------


## Hatz

Another "depends" many names above that you can show off with, but do yourself a favour and try "Kiwi" knives sold in most asian grocery stores for easy everyday use, thin ss cleaver style knives made in Taiwan and at under $10 each you cant lose much.

----------


## Micky Duck

> I'm alive and i still swear by Victorianox 
> if you wanna go a bit higher end to impress your friends i've become a bit infatuated by the Dalstrong omega series. The 8.5 inch kiritsuke in particular is a favourite.


MAAAATE where you been??? have missed your imput ,and amusement at your ring burner recipes....Im off on knife making mission over next too days,will be for the hill more than the kitchen...looking at knife block in our kitchen,two no name small veggie knifes,a F,Dick filleter bull nose,black handled,slender blade victorinox boner, three with white freezing works handles,straight boner, modified curve and a slender curved boner....seldom feel under gunned as all are kept rather on the sharp side....

----------


## Micky Duck

oh and really pleased you are still alive n kickin.

----------


## Angus_A

> MAAAATE where you been??? have missed your imput ,and amusement at your ring burner recipes....Im off on knife making mission over next too days,will be for the hill more than the kitchen...looking at knife block in our kitchen,two no name small veggie knifes,a F,Dick filleter bull nose,black handled,slender blade victorinox boner, three with white freezing works handles,straight boner, modified curve and a slender curved boner....seldom feel under gunned as all are kept rather on the sharp side....


I got a job that kept me so busy that I couldn't really indulge in hobbies anymore, moved away from the dude i used to go hunting with too so I just felt I don't have anything to contribute here right now. Have now left that job and am getting stuff ready before I go back to school to train as a sparky, as a result of that I should be able to be more involved. If you or anyone else does ever miss me you're welcome to flick me a message and i'll give you my number, can check in any time you like  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

sparky...you be busy going by the fellas in my bible study group,4-5-6 of them are regulars and all seem to be busy enough,1 fella just gone out on his own.
you will always have something to contribute bud...ALWAYS.

----------


## Sidetrack

+1 for the Victorinox or F.Dick curved boning knife. Use it for everything in the kitchen. Also highly recommend the Victorinox bread knife. Will run through even my crusty homemade sourdough loaves!!

----------


## Micky Duck

bread knife....we have one wide blade,close to 3" wide tapering down to point about 10" long wicked wee serations mean it saws through loaves better than the two bladed electric jobbie and being so wide its easy to keep straight. elcheapho no name brand that came in set in a knife block...al the others have been biffed,we kept the block LOL.

----------

